
Benchmarking Time Series Workloads with Kudu, InfluxDB and ClickHouse - bankim
https://blog.cloudera.com/benchmarking-time-series-workloads-on-apache-kudu-using-tsbs/
======
boomskats
It would have been great to have range-partitioned PG12 in as part of the mix
here. I don’t think it would have fared too badly.

(cue someone from TimescaleDB chiming in)

